#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  ΦΕΜ για αμοιβές μελέτης-επίβλεψης με εργοδότη τον ίδιο

## Xάρης

Παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία να απαντήσω στο παρακάτω ερώτημα του συναδέλφου που αναρτήθηκε στην κατηγορία "Φόρουμ --> Συνδρομητές --> Λογιστικά" όπου απαντά μόνο ο συνεργάτης λογιστής Νίκος Κολυδάς.




> Είμαι πολιτικός Μηχανικός και μέλος κατασκευαστικής εταιρείας Ο.Ε. (ποσοστό 50% στην εταιρεία) που ασχολείται με αντιπαροχές.
> 
> Βάσει του καταστατικού της εταιρείας δεν αμοίβομαι για εκπόνηση μελετών ή για επιβλέψεις που αφορούν έργα στα οποία εργοδότης είναι η εταιρεία.
> 
> Από το ΤΕΕ παίρνω βεβαίωση απαλλαγής.
> Από την εφορία όμως για το ΦΕΜ μου λένε ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώσω το 15% επί της αμοιβής (συν την κράτηση υπέρ ΟΓΑ) που θα αναγράφεται σε ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό με τον εργοδότη. Όμως εργοδότης είναι η εταιρεία μου και δεν πληρώνομαι για παροχή υπηρεσιών προς αυτήν.
> 
> Αν κόψω μηδενική απόδειξη (όπως μου λέει ο λογιστής μου), η εφορία αντιδράει και μου λέει πως δε θα τη δεχτεί. Τι γίνεται σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση;


Η άποψή μου είναι ότι όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα παρακάμπτονται αν κόψουμε ένα ΑΠΥ καθαρής αξίας 0,01 ευρώ!!!
Όχι δεν σας δουλεύω, είναι κάτι το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται από εκδόσεις οι οποίες διανέμονται δωρεάν πράγμα που από κάποιο νόμο δεν επιτρέπεται και γι αυτό γράφουν ως αξία τεύχους 0,01¤.
Θυμηθείτε π.χ. την έντυπη μορφή του Τεχνογραφήματος του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι το ΦΕΜ επιβάλλεται επί της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής.
Η νόμιμη αμοιβή καθορίζει μόνο τις εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2%) και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (3%), που θα τα πληρώσουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς. Είτε κόψουμε ΑΠΥ είτε έχουμε απαλλαγή.
Με την ΑΠΥ 0,01¤+ΦΠΑ=0,01¤ προκύπτει μηδενικός ΦΕΜ τον οποίο και "πληρώνουμε", καταθέτουμε το σχετικό έντυπο με μηδενικό ΦΕΜ, στη ΔΟΥ μας.
Δεν μπορούν να μας  πουν τίποτα!!! 
Και όποιος υπάλληλος της εφορίας τολμήσει, να ζητήσετε έγγραφες εξηγήσεις και να του δώσετε να διαβάσει τον Ν.3919/11 περί απελευθέρωσης των αμοιβών.

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να μας ψέξει είναι το ΤΕΕ, δικαίωμα που καταργήθηκε κι αυτό.

----------


## accounter

*ΑΥΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ 
* 

Αυτοτελής Φορολογία αμοιβών αρχιτεκτόνων -μηχανικών νια μελέτες  και επιβλέψεις οικοδομών  τις οποίες ανεγείρουν προς πώληση

Παρ. 1   Η νόμιμη αμοιβή των αρχιτεκτόνων - μηχανικών για μελέτες  ή επιβλέψεις οικοδομών τις οποίες ανεγείρουν προς πώληση φορολογείται αυτοτελώς με συντελεστή 15%.-* Σύμφωνα με την § 3 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε*. η νόμιμη αμοιβή όσων ασχολούνται ατομικώς με την ανέγερση οικοδομών προς πώληση, εφόσον αυτοί με την ιδιότητα τους ως αρχιτέκτονες ή πολιτικοί μηχανικοί εκπόνησαν μερικώς ή ολικώς τη μελέτη η επέβλεψαν την εκτέλεση των εργασιών του οικοδομικού έργου, θεωρείται ότι αποκτάται στο ημερολογιακό  έτος που πραγματοποιείται  η πρώτη πώληση από το ακίνητο και φορολογείται αυτοτελώς με συντελεστή 15%, πλέον εισφοράς Ο.ΓΑ 15% στο ποσό του φόρου. Ο φόρος  αυτός υπολογίζεται  στη νόμιμη αμοιβή μειωμένη  κατά 10% και καταβάλλεται με δήλωση που υποβάλλεται μέσα στο μήνα Ιανουάριο κάθε χρόνου.

Φόροι μηχανικού που ασχολείται ατομικώς με την ανέγερση και πώληση οικοδομών.
Από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 13§2, προκύπτει  ότι στις περιπτώσεις που αρχιτέκτονας ή μηχανικός ανεγείρει  ατομικά οικοδομή προς πώληση σε δικό του οικόπεδο ή με το σύστημα της αντιπαροχής εκπονώντας ο ίδιος τα σχέδια της άδειας  κλπ. έχει εφαρμογή η διάταξη αυτή, γιατί τα στοιχεία που εξετάζονται συνυπάρχουν, δηλαδή ο μηχανικός ή αρχιτέκτονας να ασχολείται ατομικώς με ανέγερση οικοδομών προς πώληση, καθώς  και εκπονεί μερικώς  ή ολικώς τη μελέτη ή την επίβλεψη  της εκτέλεσης των εργασιών του οικοδομικού έργου.
Ακόμα, από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 52§4βΆ, προκύπτει  ότι για τους αρχιτέκτονες  και μηχανικούς  υπολογίζεται προκαταβλητέος φόρος  10% επί της νόμιμης  αμοιβής  για εκπόνηση  μελετών και σχεδίων  και για την επίβλεψη εκτέλεσης αυτών.
Επομένως, υπάρχει υποχρέωση καταβολής και προκαταβλητέου φόρου, ο οποίος δεν πρέπει να συσχετίζεται με την αυτοτελή φορολόγηση του άρθρου 13§2.
Δηλαδή, ο μηχανικός ή αρχιτέκτονας του θέματος αυτού πρέπει:
- κατά την διαδικασία έκδοσης της άδειας να καταβάλει προκαταβλητέο φόρο 10% επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής του πολιτικού μηχανικού ή αρχιτέκτονα, ο οποίος φόρος θα πρέπει να συμπεριληφθεί στην δήλωση φορολογίας  εισοδήματος προκειμένου να συμψηφισθεί.
- όταν πραγματοποιηθεί η πρώτη πώληση να καταβάλει φόρο 15% στη νόμιμη αμοιβή μειωμένη  κατά 10%, με τον οποίο εξαντλείται η φορολογική υποχρέωση  για το εισόδημα αυτό (Σχετ. Εγγ.1120283/1901/9-11-98).

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή των αρχιτεκτόνων - μηχανικών για μελέτες ή επιβλέψεις οικοδομών που δεν ανεγείρονται από αυτούς προς πώληση δεν φορολογείται αυτοτελώς.- Η αυτοτελής φορολογία της § 3 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. αφορά αρχιτέκτονες ή πολιτικούς μηχανικούς ή μηχανολόγους που έχουν σαν αντικείμενο εργασιών την πώληση ανεγειρόμενων οικοδομών και φορολογούνται σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 34 του Κ.Φ.Ε. και οι οποίοι με την ιδιότητά τους σαν αρχιτέκτονες κ.λπ. εκπονούν τη μελέτη ή επιβλέπουν την εκτέλεση των εργασιών της οικοδομής που ανεγείρουν και την οποία προορίζουν  για πώληση. Επομένως  δεν μπορεί να τύχει εφαρμογής σε μηχανικούς  αρχιτέκτονες  κ.λπ. που ασχολούνται με τη σύνταξη αρχιτεκτονικών μελετών και δεν ασχολούνται και με την πώληση ανεγειρόμενων οικοδομών. Η αμοιβή αυτή του μηχανικού φορολογείται αυτοτελώς και ο μηχανικός δεν έχει δικαίωμα επιλογής 1 να φορολογηθεί με τις γενικές διατάξεις. Επίσης υπάρχει υποχρέωση και καταβολής προκαταβολής (σχετ. Ε. 114/Εγκ.
2/4.1.1974 διαταγή και Γ. 1263/10.12.19 και 1016012/270/Α0012/18.12.1995 έγγραφα).

Παρ. 2   Η νόμιμη αμοιβή των αρχιτεκτόνων - μηχανικών που συμμετέχουν  σε επιχείρηση που αναλαμβάνει την ανέγερση και πώληση οικοδομών για μελέτες ή επιβλέψεις αυτών των οικοδομών μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς με συντελεστή 15%.- Σύμφωνα με την § 4 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. αν ο αρχιτέκτονας ή πολιτικός μηχανικός ο οποίος  αναλαμβάνει τη σύνταξη της μελέτης  ή την επίβλεψη  ανέγερσης  οικοδομής συμμετέχει στην επιχείρηση που αναλαμβάνει την ανέγερση και πώληση της οικοδομής την οποία αφορά η μελέτη ή η επίβλεψη, επιβάλλεται σε βάρος της επιχείρησης φόρος εισοδήματος ο οποίος υπολογίζεται με συντελεστή 15% στο ακαθάριστο ποσό της νόμιμης αμοιβής ανεξάρτητα από κάθε άλλη επιβάρυνση των αποτελεσμάτων της επιχείρησης από φόρο εισοδήματος πλέον εισφοράς Ο.Γ.Α. 15% στο ποσό του φόρου. Σε περίπτωση  εφαρμογής της διάταξης αυτής της παραγράφου; ο δικαιούχος της αμοιβής αρχιτέκτονας ή πολιτικός μηχανικός ή μηχανολόγος ή ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός καθώς και τα λοιπά πρόσωπα που συμμετέχουν στην επιχείρηση, απαλλάσσονται από κάθε άλλη επιβάρυνση από φόρο εισοδήματος  από την αιτία αυτή. Η παράγραφος αυτή εφαρμόζεται μόνο στις περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες  πριν από τη χρονολογία έκδοσης της πολεοδομικής άδειας κατατεθεί για το σκοπό αυτό στη Δ.Ο.Υ. της έδρας της επιχείρησης κοινή δήλωση αυτού· που συνέταξε τη μελέτη ή θα επιβλέψει την εκτέλεση του έργου μηχανικού και της επιχείρησης και συγχρόνως καταβληθεί ο φόρος που αναλογεί σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω. Σε περίπτωση που δεν υποβληθεί δήλωση και δεν καταβληθεί ο φόρος εφαρμόζονται τα άρθρα 50 και 52 § 4 του Κ.Φ.Ε. (προκαταβλητέος φόρος 10% ή 4%)

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή του αρχιτέκτονα - μηχανικού για μελέτη ή επίβλεψη μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς, μόνο όταν η επιχείρηση στην οποία συμμετέχει δεν του καταβάλλει αμοιβή.- Η αμοιβή του μηχανικού που συμμετέχει στην επιχείρηση που αναλαμβάνει την ανέγερση και πώληση της οικοδομής φορολογείται σύμφωνα με την § 4 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. κατΆ επιλογή αυτού και των λοιπών προσώπων που συμμετέχουν στην επιχείρηση είτε αυτοτελώς κατά το χρόνο πριν από την έκδοση της πολεοδομικής άδειας  *είτε με τις γενικές διατάξεις, οπότε καταβάλλεται και προκαταβολή*. Η αυτοτελής αυτή φορολογία μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί, μόνο όταν η επιχείρηση δεν καταβάλλει στο μέλος της αρχιτέκτονα ή μηχανικό τη νόμιμη ή συμβατική αμοιβή για την εκπόνηση από αυτόν της μελέτης κ.λπ. του οικοδομικού έργου την ανέγερση του οποίου αναλαμβάνει η επιχείρηση. Αν όμως καταβληθεί η νόμιμη ή συμβατική αμοιβή, τότε η αμοιβή αυτή θα φορολογηθεί στο όνομα του μέλους ατομικά σύμφωνα με τις γενικές διατάξεις της φορολογίας  εισοδήματος  ενώ η επιχείρηση θα συμπεριλάβει την αμοιβή αυτή στις δαπάνες της (σχετ. Ε. 18457/ΠΟΛ 209/26.11.1965 διαταγή και 1016012/270/Α0012/18.12.1995 έγγραφο).

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή του αρχιτέκτονα - μηχανικού για μελέτη ή επίβλεψη μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς, και όταν η επιχείρηση που συμμετέχει είναι Α.Ε.- Με την Ε. 18436/22.1.1966 διαταγή έγινε δεκτό ότι η § 4 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. έχει εφαρμογή και στην περίπτωση  που η επιχείρηση που αναλαμβάνει το έργο είναι Α.Ε. και ο κατά νόμο υπεύθυνος για τη μελέτη αρχιτέκτονας ή πολιτικός μηχανικός είναι μέτοχος αυτής (σχετ. Μ. 5403/ §443/3.5.1980 έγγραφο).

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή του αρχιτέκτονα - μηχανικού για μελέτη ή επίβλεψη μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς, και όταν η επιχείρηση που συμμετέχει είναι κοινοπραξία.- Από την § 4 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. δε γίνεται καμία διάκριση της μορφής της επιχείρησης στην οποία συμμετέχει ο αρχιτέκτονας ή πολιτικός μηχανικός που υπογράφει  την μελέτη. Επομένως η διάταξη αυτή μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και σε κοινοπραξίες οι οποίες με ορισμένες  προϋποθέσεις (εκτέλεση ορισμένου έργου, κατάθεση στη Δ.Ο.Υ. του συστατικού τους εγγράφου κ.λπ.) αναγνωρίζονται από τη φορολογική αρχή (σχετ. Μ. 4560/ 29.8.1966 έγγραφο).

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή του μηχανικού για μελέτη ανέγερσης ακινήτου το οποίο θα ανεγερθεί από Α.Ε. στην οποία συμμετέχει η Α.Ε. της οποίας μέτοχος είναι ο μηχανικός  δεν μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς.- Στην περίπτωση  αυτή δεν συντρέχουν οι προϋποθέσεις που θέτει το άρθρο 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. για την εφαρμογή αυτού, καθόσον η οικοδομή για την οποία ο πολιτικός μηχανικός εκπονεί τη μελέτη δεν ανεγείρεται από την Α.Ε. «Α» της οποίας είναι μέτοχος αλλά από τρίτο (την Α.Ε. «Β»), ανεξάρτητα από το γεγονός ότι η πρώτη Α.Ε. είναι μέλος της δεύτερης και επομένως ο μηχανικός που συνέταξε τη μελέτη και επίβλεψε την εκτέλεση του έργου θα φορολογηθεί για το ακαθάριστο ποσό της νόμιμης αμοιβής του σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στα άρθρα 49 και 52 § 4 του Κ.Φ.Ε. (σχετ. 1066575/ 1393/Α0012/11.9.2000 έγγραφο).

Παρ. 3   Η νόμιμη αμοιβή των αρχιτεκτόνων - μηχανικών που είναι υπάλληλοι επιχείρησης που αναλαμβάνει την ανέγερση και πώληση οικοδομών για μελέτες ή επιβλέψεις αυτών των οικοδομών μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς με συντελεστή 15%.- Σύμφωνα με την § 5 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. αν ο αρχιτέκτονας ή πολιτικός μηχανικός που υπογράφει τη μελέτη ή αναλαμβάνει την επίβλεψη είναι μισθωτός της επιχείρησης η οποία αναλαμβάνει τη μελέτη ή επίβλεψη  ή ανέγερση της οικοδομής, η επιχείρηση μπορεί να ζητήσει να επιβληθεί σε αυτή φόρος 15% στο ακαθάριστο ποσό της νόμιμης αμοιβής πλέον εισφορά υπέρ Ο.Γ.Α. 15% στο ποσό του φόρου. Το ποσό της αμοιβής μειώνεται κατά το ποσό των ακαθάριστων αποδοχών από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες που καταβάλλονται στον παραπάνω

μηχανικό κατά το χρονικό διάστημα από την έναρξη της μελέτης μέχρι την αποπεράτωση της οικοδομής. Από τη νόμιμη αμοιβή δεν εκπίπτουν οι αποδοχές που καταβάλλονται από την επιχείρηση στον αρχιτέκτονα ή πολιτικό μηχανικό για εργασία του που αφορά άλλη οικοδομή ή άλλης φύσης εργασίας άσχετη με την αμοιβή που προσδιορίσθηκε από την Πολεοδομία. Η αυτοτελής αυτή φορολογία μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί, μόνο όταν η επιχείρηση δεν καταβάλλει στο μισθωτό της αρχιτέκτονα ή μηχανικό τη νόμιμη ή συμβατική αμοιβή για την εκπόνηση από αυτόν της μελέτης κ.λπ. του οικοδομικού έργου την ανέγερση του οποίου αναλαμβάνει η επιχείρηση και κατά συνέπεια  δεν περιλαμβάνει στις δαπάνες της την αμοιβή αυτή. Σε περίπτωση  εφαρμογής αυτής της παραγράφου  ο δικαιούχος της αμοιβής αρχιτέκτονας ή πολιτικός μηχανικός, καθώς και η επιχείρηση απαλλάσσονται από κάθε άλλη επιβάρυνση από φόρο εισοδήματος από την αιτία αυτή. Ο κατά τα πιο πάνω φόρος και η εισφορά Ο.Γ.Α. καταβάλλονται πριν από την έκδοση της πολεοδομικής άδειας. Αν η επιχείρηση δεν ζητήσει την αυτοτελή αυτή φορολογία για τη διαφορά αυτή μεταξύ της νόμιμης αμοιβής και των ακαθάριστων αποδοχών του, η διαφορά αυτή θεωρείται εισόδημα από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες για τον αρχιτέκτονα ή πολιτικό μηχανικό που υπέγραψε τη μελέτη ή ανέλαβε την επίβλεψη  της εκτέλεσης. Για το εισόδημα  αυτό η επιχείρηση πρέπει να παρακρατήσει  Φ.Μ.Υ. και να τον αποδώσει (σχετ. Ε. 12626/Εγκ. 58/12.8.1958 και Ε. 14840/ΠΟΛ 210/29.11.1965 διαταγές).

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή του αρχιτέκτονα - μηχανικού για μελέτη ή επίβλεψη μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς, και όταν η επιχείρηση της οποίας είναι υπάλληλος είναι Α.Ε.- Σύμφωνα με την 422/1979 γνωμοδότηση του Ν.Σ.Κ. η § 5 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. εφαρμόζεται και στις Α.Ε. για τις μελέτες και επιβλέψεις που κάνουν για λογαριασμό της εταιρίας  αυτής  αρχιτέκτονες   ή  πολιτικοί  μηχανικοί  που  είναι  υπάλληλοι  της  (σχετ.  Μ. 5403/3443/3.5.1980 και 1037092/683/Α0012/3.5.2001 έγγραφα).

Η αμοιβή του αρχιτέκτονα - μηχανικού για μελέτη ή επίβλεψη μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς, και όταν η Α.Ε. της οποίας  είναι υπάλληλος  ασχολείται μόνο με τη σύνταξη μελετών και την επίβλεψη αυτών.- Σύμφωνα με την
422/1979 γνωμοδότηση του Ν.Σ.Κ. η § 5 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. εφαρμόζεται και στις Α.Ε. που έχουν αντικείμενο τη σύνταξη μελετών και σχεδίων οικοδομικών έργων και επίβλεψη  εκτέλεσης αυτών, χωρίς να ασχολούνται οι ίδιες  με την ανέγερση και πώληση των ανεγειρόμενων οικοδομών τις οποίες  αφορούν οι μελέτες και επιβλέψεις (σχετ. Μ. 5403/3443/ 3.5.1980 έγγραφο).

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή του μηχανικού, υπαλλήλου μέλους κοινοπραξίας, για μελέτη που κάνει για την τελευταία δεν μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς.- Εφόσον ο μηχανικός που συνέταξε τη μελέτη δεν είναι υπάλληλος της κοινοπραξίας η οποία έχει αναλάβει τη μελέτη και την κατασκευή του έργου, αλλά είναι υπάλληλος ενός από τα μέλη της, τό- τε  θα  εφαρμοστεί  η  §  4  του  άρθρου   52  του  Κ.Φ.Ε.  και  όχι  η  §  4  του  άρθρου   13  του  Κ.Φ.Ε.  (σχετ. 1114514/1821/Α0012/5.1.1993 έγγραφο).

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή μηχανολόγου ή ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανικού για μελέτη ή επίβλεψη μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς.- Σύμφωνα με την § 5 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε αν ο αρχιτέκτονας ή πολιτικός μηχανικός που υπόγραφα τη μελέτη ή αναλαμβάνει την επίβλεψη είναι μισθωτός της επιχείρησης η οποία αναλάμβανα τη μελέτη ή επίβλεψη ή ανέγερση της οικοδομής, η επιχείρηση μπορεί να ζητήσει να επιβληθεί σε αυτή φόρος 15% στο ακαθάριστο ποσό της νόμιμης αμοιβής πλέον εισφορά υπέρ Ο.Γ.Α. 15% στο ποσό του φόρου; Το ποσό της αμοιβής μειώνεται κατά το ποσό των ακαθάριστων αποδοχών από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες που καταβάλλονται στον παραπάνω μηχανικό κατά το χρονικό διάστημα από την έναρξη της μελέτης μέχρι την αποπεράτωση της οικοδομής, Σε περίπτωση  εφαρμογής της παραγράφου αυτής ο δικαιούχος της αμοιβής αρχιτέκτονας ή πολιτικός μηχανικός ή μηχανολόγος ή ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός καθώς και η επιχείρηση απαλλάσσονται από κάθε άλλη επιβάρυνση από φόρο εισοδήματος  από την αιτία αυτή (σχετ. 1078760/950/Α0012/ 19.7.1989 και 1085656/1718/Α0012/11.10.2002 έγγραφα).

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή μηχανικού, υπαλλήλου επιχείρησης, για μελέτη οικοδομής που θα ιδιοχρησιμοποιηθεί από την επιχείρηση δεν μπορεί να φορολογηθεί αυτοτελώς.- Εφόσον η εκπόνηση της μελέτης ή η επίβλεψη της εκτέλεσης του έργου το οποίο εξυπηρετεί αποκλειστικά τις ανάγκες του νομικού προσώπου στο οποίο απασχολείται ο μηχανικός με σύμβαση μίσθωσης εργασίας γίνεται από αυτόν και δεν αποκομίζει από την εκπόνηση της μελέτης ή την επίβλεψη του έργου αυτού εκτός από το μισθό του άλλης μορφής εισόδημα, δεν έχει εφαρμογή η § 5 του άρθρου 13 του Κ.Φ.Ε. Επίσης δεν έχει εφαρμογή η § 4 του άρθρου 52 του ίδιου Κώδικα για προκαταβολή φόρου 4% ή 10% στην περίπτωση του μηχανικού υπαλλήλου της εταιρίας, καθόσον αυτός δεν ασκεί ελεύθερα το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού. Είναι αυτονόητο ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή θα παρακρατείται Φ.Μ.Υ., γιατί σε αυτή την κατηγορία εντάσσονται οι αμοιβές του δικαιούχου υπαλλήλου (σχετ. 1082274 /1930/Α0012/5.9.1995 έγγραφο).

----------

